# Air bag light mk4 gti seat belt clip possibly?



## rivr6er (Jul 11, 2007)

So i bought a 01 gti vr6 and the airbag light was on. I did find that the passenger seat belt clip was broken and there was a a blue wire cut in the clip and the yellow wire seemed to be in rough shape too. I replaced the seat belt clip with one from a 2003 jetta seemed to have the same wires. I need to find someone in R.I or Mass with a vag com to shut off the light. Could the broken seat belt clip have cause the light to come on?








anyone in ri or mass area with vag com that could help a fellow dubber will pay$$


----------



## rivr6er (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Air bag light mk4 gti seat belt clip possibly? (rivr6er)*

????????


----------



## rivr6er (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Air bag light mk4 gti seat belt clip possibly? (rivr6er)*

anyone


----------



## hans57 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Air bag light mk4 gti seat belt clip possibly? (rivr6er)*

Yes, those wires will trigger the air bag light. I just fixed my blue wire a couple of days ago that was broken in half by carefully soldering in a new wire. It was like brain surgery. VAG com will reset the light.


----------



## rivr6er (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Air bag light mk4 gti seat belt clip possibly? (hans57)*

sweet thanx for the info.. just gotta find a vag com


----------

